# Pedicure?



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Inspired by the thread asking why women leave the house without having had one >

That poster said the majority of women get them, so, do you? If not do you do them yourself?

What about your hubby? Does he get them?

I love getting pedicures, but they are expensive, so I am lucky to have one a year. I like the whole shebang - feet scraped and rubbed and cleaned, toenails done, lower leg massage, paraffin bath, polish, everything. It's a real treat. My hubby has had a couple and he does enjoy them (he even got black polish done at one) but he doesn't go unless I make a couples appointment and take him along. And pay.

Between times I don't really do a whole lot with my feet except cut and paint my toenails. I am not very good at keeping the polish new either. And my heels are cracked and probably gross some people out in summer when I NEVER wear socks - flip flops are my footwear of choice.

If I was rich and had the money to hire people to do my bidding, I would probably get a pedicure every week or two.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

I love them... I usually get them done every two weeks spring thru fall. I take the winter off. They became my treat to myself after my D.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

By the way I liked your post on that thread...











Hope1964 said:


> I find it hilarious that people actually judge women on this. And that they ADMIT they judge women like this. I mean, sure, think what you want, but DO NOT tell me that you think I'm inferior because my toenails aren't painted. Good lord.


I can't see myself ever paying for one of those...I have NO idea what a normal Pedicure would even cost...

Once I took our daughter & a friend to get their nails done.. a party for the girl, If I recall right.. only time I even stepped in one of these places...

I remember standing there thinking.. "who would spend $$ on this?".. but apparently lots of women do! It was kinda crowded in there!! 

With a larger family.. we need to watch our spending.. I can think of a zillion more important , not to mention enjoyable/ pleasurable things to treat myself/ us to... when really.. I feel I can easily pamper myself taking care of these things in my own home. 

Oh it may not be perfectly professional & all that.. but it's good enough.. I really don't think all that many people are looking THAT closely at my feet !


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never had a pedicure done by a professional. I'm of the mindset why pay for something I can do myself. I do it myself at home every other week. I've never owned nail polish, not my thing.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

I've had them before and loved it. My mother likes to take me on my birthday as a gift. I've had maybe 3?

I usually just do an at home version with a foot scrub/pumice stone/polish, but if i had more disposable income i would probably treat myself often.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

The particular poster who started that thread is the same one with another thread where he admits that he takes 45 seconds in bed and then leaves.....he really doesn't give a sh!t if his wife enjoys herself. 

Even barked at her that she should have time to fvck her hb, but it's all about him. 

Simultaneously claimed it was no big deal and then got butt hurt when she called him a minute man.

He strikes me as selfish all around. ....everything is about him and his pleasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to go regularly to get mani/pedis, but I don't any longer. I do it myself at home now. The reason is not because of money, time, it's because I have a friend that went for her regular bi-weekly pedicure and ended up with a horrific infection that almost caused her to lose her leg. She had a scratch on her leg and contracted an infection from the salon while soaking her feet because the tub had not been properly cleaned and disinfected. Before you guys say that you go to a "reputable, hi-end, salon, this was one too. A very high end; however, they obviously didn't clean like they should have. I haven't been back to one since and don't ever plan too.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

My daughter had surgery on her wrist six weeks ago, and is still in the cast, will be for two more weeks. I have been taking her every other week for pedicures, because obviously she can't do it herself and that is something that is important to her. Once she gets the cast off and the strength back in her arm, we'll see whether or not we continue. We go to a nice salon, but the pedicure is reasonable priced, to me. And it's a nice mother-daughter time.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I get one once a month. My H likes it when I do it. He used to go with me before we had kids. 

The only reason I pay someone to do it is because I am literally sooooo bad at painting my own nails. Like If I do it, it looks like a 4 year old painted them, and I'm betting a 4 year old could do a better job than me. 

I am artistically challenged in a bad, bad way.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pam said:


> And it's a nice mother-daughter time.


It is, isn't it? After my daughter had her baby I took her for one as a treat 

I've heard the horror stories about pedicures too. I think if you look hard enough you could probably find horror stories about pretty much whatever we enjoy doing. Heck, I take my life in my hands driving to work!

I did my own for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooong time, and when I could finally afford it I loved having someone else do it. I cut my own hair so I save money that way


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually enjoy pedi's and mani's, it is relaxing and I love to have pretty looking feet and hands. I have always done this bc I like it, not for anyone else but it turns out my partner absolutely loves painted nails and toes so it is a win/win.

What others do is of no concern, I don't judge them and if they judge me I could not care less.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I get them in the summer, but not in the winter.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Manicure (gel polish) and pedicure every 3-4 weeks all year round. The lady where I go has a box with my own person mani/pedi tools in them. She never uses these on anyone but me. She has a box for each of her customers. I would not go anywhere else to have this done, I think those places at the mall are gross and yes, you could catch anything there, including HepC. 

I give my husband a pedicure on occasion, he takes care of his own nails although I often massage coconut oil on his hands. He has working man's hands and I love them.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't think of a better way to kill an hour...

Love, Love, LOVE pedicures!!!

So relaxing, rejuvenating, refreshing... And my feet look great!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I get them regularly in the summer, hit and miss in the winter.

I used to do them myself, but it's such a PITA I figure them into the budget now and it all works out.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Never had a pedicure (except DIY) because I absolutely hate people touching my feet. Not sure why, but I do. Will never happen. I have had my nails done, but I have a hard time relaxing my hands and the manicurist is always shaking it and saying "relax" lol. I like the look, but dislike the process. I would love to have a massage, but I doubt I could relax my body and enjoy it. I think I am just weird. I have strong feelings about my personal space too.

My husband is a hugger, and his work people we socialize with are huggers, so I have been able over time to get used to that. I am a big hugger of my children and husband, but don't think I would have been had not my husband been so touchy feely. I think this all ties in together, my dislike of people in my personal space or **shudder** people touching my feet. Like I said, I think I am probably weird.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm not one for getting manicures or pedicures.

Most of the time, my nails are natural. I use scrubs, pumice and lotions when I remember. 

Foot massage, on the other hand..... yes, YES, yes. My husband gives a great foot rub. Whether it's him or a massage therapist, I'll lap it up as much as possible.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

NWCooper said:


> I have had my nails done, but I have a hard time relaxing my hands and the manicurist is always shaking it and saying "relax" lol.


What I've noticed with hand massage is that it's generally easier for one's hand to relax if the elbow is propped and supported, or your hand/arm is supported by the therapist. Sometimes feeling that support, can feel easier to let go and relax. 

If you're curious about a massage, I say give it a try. I'll admit I'm hopeless with massage, I pretty much sink into the table before anything has happened. The technique and focus of the therapist can assist with relaxation. It's usually in the details and care, to help you feel as comfortable as possible.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I get the occasional pedicure - always get one in late spring and usually again mid-summer. I think I'd get them done more often if they didn't take up so much time in the day. I feel like I can't spare that much time, unless I'm on vacation. So I usually do them myself at home in the evening.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I treat myself to pedicures during the spring and summer when feet are exposed. I go maybe 5 or 6 times during that period. I do it myself between pedis and through the winter and fall. I also do my own manicures and polishing. 

I don't always keep my nails polished since I've had kids but I keep them trimmed and shaped. I always keep my toes polished because they are easier to maintain since the polish stays on for a long time. 

@intheory my H LOVES the look of polished toes and well cared for feet in general on women. He thinks it looks very sexy. I usually do a designer look on my big toes. He actually polishes our 2 year old's toes and she LOVES it. I bet you think that's REALLY weird, huh? LOL


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess I am high maitenance, I have a standing manicure appt. every 2 weeks, pedicure every 4 weeks.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I guess I am high maitenance, I have a standing manicure appt. every 2 weeks, pedicure every 4 weeks.


Pampering and looking after yourself is not high maintenance IMHO. It is nice to look and feel good about your appearance.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I guess I am high maitenance, I have a standing manicure appt. every 2 weeks, pedicure every 4 weeks.





Holland said:


> Pampering and looking after yourself is not high maintenance IMHO. It is nice to look and feel good about your appearance.


I agree, I don't think it's high maintenance either. You're one of those women that I admire Kristin, a woman who has it all together. I've always wanted to be like that but I can't seem to make it happen!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> I agree, I don't think it's high maintenance either. You're one of those women that I admire Kristin, a woman who has it all together. I've always wanted to be like that but I can't seem to make it happen!


I'm not one of those women who has it all together, I just do an OK job at faking it>


----------

